# First thing you're going to do to your Nexus tomorrow?



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna kiss it all over, and over again.
Then fastboot OEM unlock that bad boy!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I may not kiss it...but definitely agree that I am going unlock it and throw on superuser right away. Then run stock rooted for a while until I get bored then pick up my flash-aholic life style again









Second thing is watch p-...uh movies on that 720 screen haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, same. I feel like stock is going to be fun enough to play with for a while since everything is so new. Can't wait!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm gonna rub that unicorn all over my body! Then unlock the boot loader and root that bad boy!


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Heard that an update was coming out today for the phone. Does anyone know if the update is legit and if it will block rooting it? Just wondering if the salesman would install the update or if we could stop it


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I'm going to wait until reviews are out about battery life. I really want this but am nervous since it's the first. You know something better will come along in a few months.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

as soon as they put it in my hand im running out the store and not looking back incase they change thier mind


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## P I T A (Jun 14, 2011)

^^^ that


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, I like the responses. I am sure the update does not block root. This is not like a Motorola Droid X2 or something, this is a Nexus. It's vanilla Android at its best.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

turn it on









then ill probly look into some mods and theming


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was going to root it but I'd like to have a way to go back in case it messes up like it did for that other person in the help thread.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to wait until December 29th to get my Nexus. Verizon will not budge at all to move up my upgrade. 
But, the first thing I'm going to do is place in an extended battery! Haha. Hopefully Seidio will have their active cases by them, too!


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely what Mustang said!


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Boot, root, and remove any traces of Verizon bloat.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was going to root it but I'd like to have a way to go back in case it messes up like it did for that other person in the help thread.


I follow the directions you put up on my GSM model, and it went flawless. The only thing I needed extra was the Android drivers (so I wouldn't have the exclaimation point next to Android 1.0). It was smooth sailing.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

We just got a taste of 4g here in Jackson, MS, at the airport only for some stupid reason. But guess who lives by the airport????? This guy!!!! :-D And me!!!!! So I'm gonna let it live in my pocket for a bit then bask in the 4g glory for a while. Then its gettin cleaned.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was going to root it but I'd like to have a way to go back in case it messes up like it did for that other person in the help thread.


Agreed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


MY NINJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


I'm lost. Please define fap


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> I'm lost. Please define fap


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Haha, I like the responses. I am sure the update does not block root. This is not like a Motorola Droid X2 or something, this is a Nexus. It's vanilla Android at its best.


Update will not block root, as you note it's a Nexus, developer phone, designed to be open.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://www.urbandict...ne.php?term=fap


Disgusting....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Disgusting....


+1


----------



## pyroelite (Sep 8, 2011)

Take a pic of it & send it to all my contacts & politely tell them they are going to be dominated like Robert Downey Jr. will at the box office this weekend.


----------



## millbean (Sep 8, 2011)

best way to transfer eveything pics, wallpaper etc from current phones memory card to gnex??


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

millbean said:


> best way to transfer eveything pics, wallpaper etc from current phones memory card to gnex??


On gonna try out FTP server phone to phone. I do it phone to computer all the time over wifi. Never tried phone to phone though.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm gonna take it home, try not to root in fear of a brick (as per b16's tweets)


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I'm gonna take it home, try not to root in fear of a brick (as per b16's tweets)


+1


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Calakato said:


> Heard that an update was coming out today for the phone. Does anyone know if the update is legit and if it will block rooting it? Just wondering if the salesman would install the update or if we could stop it


It's a nexus phone dude. You don't have to worry about it being locked down by updates.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I am standing outside the store lol. It's cold but will be worth it. First up, unlock and root. Then wait for the next time we all do this.


----------

